# I have a 2 month old nigerian dwarf goat I was disbudding and He is bleeding heavy I tried to caurti



## Saundra Burke (Nov 3, 2017)

I have a 2 month old nigerian dwarf goat that I was disbudding.  He is bleeding heavy.  I tried to cauterize it but it is still  bleeding.


----------



## Saundra Burke (Nov 3, 2017)

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 3, 2017)

can you try putting ice on it to slow the bleeding to see where it's coming from and then maybe try some quick stop/corn starch to help stop the bleeding.

Not sure if you can post pictures yet but that would be helpful to show.

@OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @babsbag @Baymule @Bayleaf Meadows 

Welcome glad you joined us!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 3, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. Sorry you're goat is having bleeding problems. Normally you can cauterize with the iron... Make sure it's fully heated. You may have to locate the vessel to completely stop it. Sugar will also help clot if you don't have corn starch. Part of the problem may be the age of the goat... Disbudding is usually done at a much younger age before the horns develop major blood supply arteries... Once the horns start really growing, it's normally best to have an experienced vet remove them. Hope you get it under control. Please update us.


----------



## Ginger's Goats (Nov 4, 2017)

-Welcome to Backyard Herds! 
Praying everything goes well!!! Try and stay calm, I know it's stressful when our goats might be in danger...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 4, 2017)

Were you using a disbudding iron?  Eight weeks is a little old for what we usually do around here...  Hope you got it under control.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 4, 2017)

Just saw this. How is the goat?


----------

